# Straight, True, Inexpensive



## b2rtch

Thank you for the review.


----------



## dhazelton

Is that spelling correct? All I find when I google that is something for a Harley Davidson.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Right you are D. It should be TrueTrac.

Here is the link. Spelling and dovetails are not my strong points!

http://www.insighttoolworks.com/


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. I still just use a straight piece of lumber and a couple of clamps as a saw guide. Maybe I'm missing a lot and might consider taking a look.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## KelvinGrove

Charles, for a long time I used a couple of set up blocks I made. I butted a piece of plywood up against a 2X4 and ran the saw along along the 2X4. That left me a plywood block the exact width of the sole plate. I would then lay those down on the mark and clamp them down. Next I put my straight edge against the blocks and clamp it down. Next I removed the spacer and had at it. As long as I didn't drift away from the straight edge I did OK. That was hard splitting a sheet in two. This device prevents the saw from drifting either direction and is much faster to set up.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks. Nice price. I have been looking at different brands and have a question. In the photo you have how do you secure the track so it won't slip and not interfere with your cut? Looks like you could use clamps but they would block the saw at some point.


----------



## KelvinGrove

There are anti-skid strips on both sides. Once you lay it down you actually have to push pretty hard to get it to slip. I have found that it will slip more easily after a couple of cuts because you end up with sawdust on the workpiece. A quick pass with a brush, or better yet the shop vac, takes care of that. The picture I used is from the manufacturer's web site. (I had no way to do a selfie while I was sawing.) I do use a couple of spring clamps "just in case". I put the one on the far end and then after I am an inch or two into the cut drop the trailing one on. When I get to the far end I take that one off.

Also, they make a clamp for this which slides into the track on the the underside of the ends which extend over the edge of the work piece. I may buy a set at some point but have not seen the need yet.


----------



## jakep_82

This seems really expensive when compared against an entry level track saw. The track saw combo kit from Grizzly which includes the saw, blade, clamps, and 55" of track is only $245. If you want to break down 8' sheets you can buy another 55" of track for $51. That means you have a real track saw with 110" capacity, a riving knife, and dust collection for only $46 more than this system which requires you to provide your own circular saw.


----------



## lj61673

*"This seems really expensive when compared against an entry level track saw. The track saw combo kit from Grizzly which includes the saw, blade, clamps, and 55" of track is only $245. If you want to break down 8' sheets you can buy another 55" of track for $51. That means you have a real track saw with 110" capacity, a riving knife, and dust collection for only $46 more than this system which requires you to provide your own circular saw."*

This^^

And you get real dust collection, something your old circular saw cannot give you.


----------



## cutworm

Anyone know what size blade the Grizzly track saw uses? Is the arbor metric? Might be hard to find blades.


----------



## carver1942

Thanks for your take on the TruTrac. I have been using the TrueTrac to cut down 12 sheets of cabinet grade plywood for my kitchen cabinets. I love it. I put it on the back side of the plywood so the blade is coming up on the finished side of the plywood. I'm using 1 side finished plywood. I get no splintering. I will finish size the pieces in the table saw. In actuality if I was careful enough I could probably cut the pieces close enough with the TrueTrac. I use a small battery powered saw to cut down on fatigue. When you put the TrueTrac where you want it, it stays put. For me it is a great time saver. A plus for me also is I can use any circular saw that I want. If the saw dies, and they do, I'm not locked into trying to get the dedicated saw fixed. For me it was money well spent. JMHO
Ed


----------



## cutworm

Good point Ed. I'm weighing all the options and deciding what to purchase. I'm a little concerned that the saws use metric blades. Can't run to HD and pick one up.


----------



## jakep_82

*Anyone know what size blade the Grizzly track saw uses? Is the arbor metric? Might be hard to find blades.*

They are metric, but not hard to find. It uses the same size blade as every other track saw (160mm with 20mm arbor) which means blades are readily available online, or in any woodworking store. I personally spent $25 on an Oshlun blade when I got my track saw and kept the original blade as a backup.


----------



## roofner

They also have an adapter plate for a router to connect up.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks Jakep. Do you know how well the dust collection works?


----------



## jakep_82

Dust collection is not perfect, but it's much better than no dust collection. I would say it gets maybe 75% of the saw dust. This video on youtube shows a cut with and without a vacuum connected.


----------



## MT_Stringer

"Anyone know what size blade the Grizzly track saw uses? Is the arbor metric? Might be hard to find blades."

+1 what Jake_82 said. I have the Scheppach which is the twin to the Grizzly.

I bought a Festool rip blade for ripping 4/4 hard maple. Easy Peasy. And a Freud blade for smooth crosscuts.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks. Lots of good information to digest.


----------



## roofner

Jake 82 did you make the mods to your saw as some cutting the length of the spring used to plung the saw and moving the strips farther out on the track for stability?


----------



## jakep_82

Yes I did, and both were good improvements. I've also seen modifications that create a true zero clearance cut as well as improved dust collection, but they're more involved and I'm content with the saw as it is now.


----------



## cutworm

Jake,
Are the sacrificial strips available? And are they easily replaced?


----------



## jakep_82

Yes and yes.


----------



## roofner

Jackp_82 you have temptations up my daughter lives by the grizzly in Pa. two weeks is the big annual sale day I am tempted to be there.


----------



## Kennyl

I also bought the true track at the Novi wood show.I cannot speak about other track saws but I like my track saw,so far would buy again.


----------



## roofner

I didn't make it for Grizzly sale maybe September sale.


----------

